# Who's Going?



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

How many of you guys here are going to the Spring Show n Go? I'll be there.


----------



## AlBonez (Dec 6, 2010)

ill be there heading from ny


----------



## tomek18eu (Sep 28, 2010)

be there golf R


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll have my VCDS if anyone needs it.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

tomek18eu said:


> be there golf R


Me too:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

climbingcue said:


> Me too:thumbup::thumbup:


w^ Bill, long time no see. Good to see your still in the community
.
I'll be selling parts, lots of 1.8t stuff, and some mk6 stuff. Might even drive the beater with a for sale sign.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

ANT THE KNEE said:


> w^ Bill, long time no see. Good to see your still in the community
> .
> I'll be selling parts, lots of 1.8t stuff, and some mk6 stuff. Might even drive the beater with a for sale sign.


It has been a very long time. See you there...


----------



## DenzilJEdwards (Jan 17, 2012)

ill be there, no promotions thats really weird....


----------



## DenzilJEdwards (Jan 17, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6007036-unOfficial-2013-Spring-Show-n-Go-thread-4-14-13



I found something!!!!


----------



## nelly98vw (Mar 24, 2005)

I will be there on my black gti with 19"


----------



## jaawstech (Oct 12, 2012)

*E-town VW Show & Go booth*

I am filling up a van tomorrow with a bunch of parts:

VR6 long block
O2a 5 speed transmission
1.8t parts 
2.0l parts
2.8l 30v parts
2.7t parts
3.0l 30v parts
Spare turbos
ECU's
Other VAG modules
Wheels
Tires
JAAWs Swag
Everything will be at blow out pricing!!!!
Text 732-691-2335 for booth location


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

I will be there with 5 gallon can of VP 109 for sale $85.

Bill


----------

